# Cyberoam CR25i - issues



## hirman88 (Mar 8, 2011)

I am using cyberoam cr25i for my firewall.

I have issue and users are complaining on yahoo web mail which they cannot attach an attachment and it will hangs the browser - (IE, mozilla, FF, chrome) ... and even just showing loading all the times - try using the yahoo new and classic all the same issues........ i have no issues for the gmail or hotmail.

Try my own notebook to connect direct to the router not behind the firewall no issues.

Need some advise as I am running out of ideas ,,,,, cannot just dump the firewall and get a replace just because of the yahoo attachment is not working.

Hirman88


----------

